# Weekly thoughts on a different musical piece



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I posted this in the thread "How to talk about music":


> What about a thread which changes topic lets say every week, and is always about a piece of music or series of small pieces , chosen as randomly as possible from all eras. Also it seems fair that if in the first the thread was about a piece of mozart, then in the second week it has to be about a piece from an other era than classicism
> The one that choses (the OP or I don't know, maybe every week the first one to react may chose, unless he already had the chance and the next one didn't? something like that?) puts also a link of the piece so that everyone that has never heard it can listen
> Then everyone can just talk about what the music does to them, of which other pieces or composers it reminds them, what the music means, what aspects they like about it (even if they don't like it as a whole!), why its a typical piece or not, why it is important to you or not, etc
> just an idea, but I think I would like it if such a thread exist


seeing no one said its a stupid idea I'd like to try this here
the title sucks though, can't think of something better

I have no idea if this will really work and if people will like it, and if so the rules will probably need to be adjusted a few times, so I'll try to keep them simple

RULES: (EDITED AGAIN)
1. Every Week a new piece will be chosen by someone on saturday, it may not be pieces that is used before
(if this thread survives a months there will be a list of pieces)
2. You can chose a piece, an opus or a series of pieces, but the total should be at least about 10 minutes and the maximum length allowed is ehm... that of a mahler symphony?
3. The piece can not be from the same century or nationality as the previous one, also it is nice if these things are totally different from those two weeks before. Try to keep it as varied as possible.
4. If its possible post a link to a youtube video (rather than a video itself!) or something else everyone could listen to, so that you don't have to already know it to talk about it
5. You can chose to ad a quiz question. Then the next piece will be chosen by the one that answered the question most correctly or first.
6. If you figured the answer to the quiz out, please PM both to the asker and me (so that I can determine who will post next time). Don't post the answer on this thread.
7. If there isn't a quiz question, the next piece will be chosen by the first one to react, unless he already had the chance the past 3 weeks and the second one is very eager to present something, etc. Don't hide your enthousiasm, I'm really bad at reject it ^^
8. If you forget to post a piece, someone else will get the chance. Don't wait until it's evening, I'd rather have you post friday evening (in old customs the next day started when the sun went down anyway )

The person that choses the piece can give some interesting information, or his personal opinion, or give a point he likes to discuss, but he can also say nothing and wait what others will say.

People replying can say anything they want about it, but especially things like what it does to you, what you like about it, or not like about it. You can also compare it to pieces that are similar for you in some way, or talk about the historical value if it has one, or about the interpretation if a video is added. Whatever you like.
If they can't say anything else than things similar to "this composer sucks, people like that shouldn't have been born" though, I'll recommend waiting another week till a piece is chosen that is more to your liking, no one is forced to say anything or listen to anything.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

22-2-2014 Piece #1: Chopin Cello Sonata 




(I don't think its necessairy per se to post more than 1 video, people that are interested after the first movement can find the others themselves)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One of the few pieces I love by Chopin.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> One of the few pieces I love by Chopin.


yay, what do you like about it (if you feel like telling this)
you can chose the next piece coming saturday


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the idea and think I understand the rules
Unfortunately I do not know the piece concerned so will be going to try to find a version to listen to this week 
I hope that whatever hpowders chooses next week I do know so I can comment on it:lol:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

What really fascinates me about the Chopin cello sonata is how un-Chopinesque it is. Being such a late work, it isn't a surprise how mature it is. While the early works with piano and orchestra keep the orchestra in the dark and make the piano do all the work, the interplay between the two instruments here is very intimate; neither part can do well on its own without the other. And now, an extra-musical overly-romantic insight on the work: it starts out with this tragic dialogue, bringing to mind a cold, windy Autumn night. I see two people, just after an argument, huffing and puffing away from each other. But soon after, they begin to breath a bit, and realize that it's silly to get so mad over so little.

Thanks for bringing this work up; people don't really talk about it much. Maybe because it's nothing like Chopin's more popular pieces? Probably.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> I like the idea and think I understand the rules
> Unfortunately I do not know the piece concerned so will be going to try to find a version to listen to this week
> I hope that whatever hpowders chooses next week I do know so I can comment on it:lol:


Possibly something by Persichetti.

You want tonal, atonal or expressionistic?

Saturday can't come soon enough!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> yay, what do you like about it (if you feel like telling this)
> you can chose the next piece coming saturday


I love the slow movement. One of the most romantic pieces I have ever heard.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Feel better Lupinix!!!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Cosmos said:


> What really fascinates me about the Chopin cello sonata is how un-Chopinesque it is. Being such a late work, it isn't a surprise how mature it is. While the early works with piano and orchestra keep the orchestra in the dark and make the piano do all the work, the interplay between the two instruments here is very intimate; neither part can do well on its own without the other. And now, an extra-musical overly-romantic insight on the work: it starts out with this tragic dialogue, bringing to mind a cold, windy Autumn night. I see two people, just after an argument, huffing and puffing away from each other. But soon after, they begin to breath a bit, and realize that it's silly to get so mad over so little.
> 
> Thanks for bringing this work up; people don't really talk about it much. Maybe because it's nothing like Chopin's more popular pieces? Probably.


Yeah I love how the cello and piano are in a way really independant and complementing each other and yet very interdependant, much unlike chopin's concertos which I don't find great at all. I don't know but I think this piece may have influenced scriabin a lot, epecially in his piano concerto, also I think it sounds a lot more like works including an (important) piano part from more late romantic composers in general than any other chopin work

and I can really identify with hearing that story in it



hpowders said:


> Possibly something by Persichetti.
> 
> You want tonal, atonal or expressionistic?
> 
> Saturday can't come soon enough!!


I hope a week isn't too long. I thought once a day would be far to short for people to get to know into it, especially if they don't know it yet, and once a week is much more easy than once every four days for instance, but we'll see if it needs changing

(Btw, as I don't know this composer what do you mean with tonal, atonal or expressionistic? 
Expressionistic=free atonal and atonal=12tone or maybe: 
tonal=really classically/romanticly tonal and expressionistic=kind of tonal
my confusion could be due to that expressionism was a style and atonal and tonal just technical things)



hpowders said:


> I love the slow movement. One of the most romantic pieces I have ever heard.


I love it too and agree ^^


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

lupinix said:


> If they can't say anything else than things similar to "this composer sucks, people like that shouldn't have been born" though, I'll recommend waiting another week till a piece is chosen that is more to your liking, no one is forced to say anything or listen to anything.


I do like Chopin's solo piano music very much, but I guess I should 'Haud my wheesht' on this one!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> Yeah I love how the cello and piano are in a way really independant and complementing each other and yet very interdependant, much unlike chopin's concertos which I don't find great at all. I don't know but I think this piece may have influenced scriabin a lot, epecially in his piano concerto, also I think it sounds a lot more like works including an (important) piano part from more late romantic composers in general than any other chopin work
> 
> and I can really identify with hearing that story in it
> 
> ...


I was kidding. Nothing atonal.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Feel better Lupinix!!!


I do !


TurnaboutVox said:


> I do like Chopin's solo piano music very much, but I guess I should 'Haud my wheesht' on this one!


haha  glad you like chopins solo piano music though, maybe they'll be discussed some other week ^^


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I was kidding. Nothing atonal.


okay I see ^^ I'm very curious what it will be


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm working on it.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I really like the idea of this thread. It is like a book club, but with pieces of music. I think it would be particularly good if reasonably obscure pieces are chosen, so it is a chance to get to know new things. I don't actually know this Chopin piece, but I will listen later (I have it lying around somewhere in a complete Chopin box set!) and then come back with some thoughts.

Actually, I've just come back from a wonderful piano recital of Ingrid Fliter playing the 24 Preludes so I am in a Chopin mood.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Winterreisender said:


> I really like the idea of this thread. It is like a book club, but with pieces of music. I think it would be particularly good if reasonably obscure pieces are chosen, so it is a chance to get to know new things. I don't actually know this Chopin piece, but I will listen later (I have it lying around somewhere in a complete Chopin box set!) and then come back with some thoughts.
> 
> Actually, I've just come back from a wonderful piano recital of Ingrid Fliter playing the 24 Preludes so I am in a Chopin mood.


Thank you! Yeah I chose it because it isn't as much known as many other great pieces I like, yet something most people will probably enjoy, so it seemed like a good start.  I'm curious of what you think and Chopin moods are always great!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I'm working on it.


Well I for one can barely wait


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey folks. I couldn't wait! Please check out *the third movement of Ives Concord Piano Sonata **subtitled "The Alcotts" *and let me know what you think!!! The Ives Concord Sonata is one of my all time favorites! Hope you like this excerpt!!!

*Quiz question: What famous piece is Ives obviously infatuated with?*
*If you figured the answer out, please PM me and I will tell you if you got it right.*
*Don't post the answer on this thread. It will spoil it for the others. Thanks!!!
*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Well I for one can barely wait


You won't have to. It's here already!!! Look above this post!! Hope you like it!!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Hey folks. I couldn't wait! Please check out the third movement of Ives Concord Piano Sonata subtitled "The Alcotts" and let me know what you think!!! The Ives Concord Sonata is one of my all time favorites! Hope you like this excerpt!!!
> 
> Quiz question: What famous piece is Ives obviously infatuated with?


I really enjoyed it. A beautiful piece. thanks.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Hey folks. I couldn't wait! Please check out the third movement of Ives Concord Piano Sonata subtitled "The Alcotts" and let me know what you think!!! The Ives Concord Sonata is one of my all time favorites! Hope you like this excerpt!!!
> 
> Quiz question: What famous piece is Ives obviously infatuated with?


I like it! will have to think about the quiz question

and erm well I agree a week might be a bit too long for only 1 piece....
though I still think a day is far too short, I want people that don't know it to really take their time
so maybe, it stays kind of weekly, but with 3 pieces per week: saturday, sunday and wednesday
so if people want they could friday respond to all three pieces in one post



Itullian said:


> I really enjoyed it. A beautiful piece. thanks.


That means your turn will be next wednesday ^^


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Quiz question: What famous piece is Ives obviously infatuated with?


oh wait I guess I know it, kind of stupid that I didn't think of it yet


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Itullian said:


> I really enjoyed it. A beautiful piece. thanks.


You are certainly welcome! Glad you liked it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> oh wait I guess I know it!
> 
> Don't say it here if you know. Let some of the others see this tomorrow. I know HaydnMan is eager to find what I came up with. You can PM me and I'll let you know if you are right.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You know what though, don't say it here if you know. Let some of the others see this tomorrow. I know HaydnMan is eager to find what I came up with. You can PM me and I'll let you know if you are right.


I did good idea, I wasn't planning on telling here either
do you think I should remove the "hint" I already wrote?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> I did good idea, I wasn't planning on telling here either
> do you think I should remove the "hint" I already wrote?


Yes!! We shouldn't give any hints!!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yes!! We shouldn't give any hints!!


I agree! maybe you can remove it from quote in your post too if thats not too much trouble


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> I agree! maybe you can remove it from quote in your post too if thats not too much trouble


Where? I gave no hint. All I did was ask a question.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Where? I gave no hint. All I did was ask a question.


I know but you quoted me before I removed the hint so its still there  (post # 25)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> I know but you quoted me before I removed the hint so its still there  (post # 25)


Fixed............


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

So, change of rules: every week there will be *three* pieces, saturday, sunday and wednesday
wednesday is the same as saturday in all aspects
sunday is a kind of "bonus" day and special because there is a *quiz* question, you can *only* chose a piece if you have answered correctly last week
If you figured the answer out, please *PM* Don't post the answer on this thread. 
(as copied from hpowders ^^)

Also a new rule: the three pieces in a week cannot be from the century era or nationality at all,
so the piece for next wednesday can't be polish or american, and can't be from 19th or 20th century

This week:
*1. lupinix: Chopin cello sonata
2. hpowders: Ives concord sonata, q.q.:* What famous piece is Ives obviously infatuated with?
3. Itulian: _will be revealed wednesday_


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> lupinix said:
> 
> 
> > oh wait I guess I know it!
> ...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I PM'ed you my verdict. Haydn man.
I'm glad you enjoyed the Ives excerpt.
His mix of dissonance with Yankee hymns becomes a kaleidoscope of hauntingly beautiful music.

Thank you so much, Haydn man, for your very kind words!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm glad some people were able to experience the piece that I chose!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hm perhaps I should wriite more myself about the pieces...

maybe I will tomorrow!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> hm perhaps I should wriite more myself about the pieces...
> 
> maybe I will tomorrow!


Looks like people would rather talk than listen!!


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

It is called TalkClassical not ListenClassical, which is rather ironic come to think of it!

I'm happy that this game exists and intend to play  The weekly time interval seems good to me as I'm not on my computer all the time and tend to miss day-to-day things.

I would like to humbly request that people make links to youtube videos instead of embedding them?
More than 1 or 2 embedded videos slows my browser down a lot and makes me more likely to just avoid the discussion.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

For the Chopin, it's beautiful and it's not one of the pieces I know well. What blew me away was the wonderful ensemble quality that these two brilliant soloists managed to find together!! Makes me want to find more recordings of them together.

And hpowders, I'm so glad you chose Concord, that's a wonderful piece. It is great to hear Ives in semplice/andante mode. I especially liked the otherworldly quality provided by whole tone scales here and there. Music without barlines can be a real challenge! 

I'm now listening to all of Concord


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

hreichgott said:


> For the Chopin, it's beautiful and it's not one of the pieces I know well. What blew me away was the wonderful ensemble quality that these two brilliant soloists managed to find together!! Makes me want to find more recordings of them together.
> 
> And hpowders, I'm so glad you chose Concord, that's a wonderful piece. It is great to hear Ives in semplice/andante mode. I especially liked the otherworldly quality provided by whole tone scales here and there. Music without barlines can be a real challenge!
> 
> I'm now listening to all of Concord


I'm glad I chose it, hreichgott! I was hoping more folks would come along and play the excerpt, but alas.....

For me, it belongs to a select handful of the greatest piano sonatas ever written. I have four different performances of it. My favorite is Easley Blackwood's-so clear and beautifully proportioned.

What I like about the You Tube excerpt is one can see the score as the music unfolds. Ive's instructions are so amazingly clear-almost foolproof, if one has the technique.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow, I've never heard of Easley Blackwood's, much less heard it.

This place really IS a good place to learn new things.:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

some guy said:


> Wow, I've never heard of Easley Blackwood's, much less heard it.
> 
> This place really IS a good place to learn new things.:tiphat:


Easley Blackwood is not only a terrific pianist, but a good composer too. He experimented quite a bit with microtonality.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hreichgott said:


> It is called TalkClassical not ListenClassical, which is rather ironic come to think of it!
> 
> I'm happy that this game exists and intend to play  The weekly time interval seems good to me as I'm not on my computer all the time and tend to miss day-to-day things.
> 
> ...


Good idea! And glad you like it! I probably will write this in the rules later, and talk more about the pieces also like I promised, as its now really late for me and have to sleep.



hreichgott said:


> For the Chopin, it's beautiful and it's not one of the pieces I know well. What blew me away was the wonderful ensemble quality that these two brilliant soloists managed to find together!! Makes me want to find more recordings of them together.


Glad you like it and I know! Me too. I'm really very fond of Jacqueline du Pre anyway and Barenboim was her husband I believe!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

some guy said:


> Wow, I've never heard of Easley Blackwood's, much less heard it.
> 
> This place really IS a good place to learn new things.:tiphat:


yay thanks



hpowders said:


> Easley Blackwood is not only a terrific pianist, but a good composer too. He experimented quite a bit with microtonality.


Oh he does sound interesting


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

One piece a week would probably be better, otherwise it could turn into a mess.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

starry said:


> One piece a week would probably be better, otherwise it could turn into a mess.


I agree with that. I jumped the gun a bit with my selection.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^^

I agree as well.

Alternatively a new thread for every new piece.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GioCar said:


> ^^^^
> 
> I agree as well.
> 
> Alternatively a new thread for every new piece.


Yes. I was thinking of that as well. Otherwise the pieces will get lost in the crowd.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

The Chopin Sonata for Cello and Piano is one of my favourite works for Cello. It's a beautiful work full of depth and great cello writing. The cello and piano are absolutely equal partners. It's a joy to both play and listen to.
I wonder why Chopin didn't compose more music in this vein.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

starry said:


> One piece a week would probably be better, otherwise it could turn into a mess.


maybe you are right
I think we should wait until tommorow, see if Itulian will post anything
If he doesn't I will change the rules again no problem, he won't mind anyway
If he does, we will see if it really becomes such a mess
It will be a mess anyway I guess the first two weeks, and the rules might change a lot, because I simply don't know what'll work best 
But it would be nice if people would follow them once I've really set them up, if you don't agree or want to do something different first say so or send me a pm if you want it to be a surprise or anyting 
I like the quiz part, but if there is only 1 piece a week maybe it should be optional, otherwise there probably will be a lot of silly quiz questions.

No matter if the rules will change tommorow or not, the one that can chose saturday will be the first to react on the last piece posted etc etc. This rule may probably eventually change also. I don't know if hpowders has already promised something to someone about chosing next sunday? Anyway I would be happy if your would send the "results" of his quiz question to me if you don't mind, even if only one person voted?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> maybe you are right
> I think we should wait until tommorow, see if Itulian will post anything
> If he doesn't I will change the rules again no problem, he won't mind anyway
> If he does, we will see if it really becomes such a mess
> ...


No. My schedule is flexible. Whatever you want.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> The Chopin Sonata for Cello and Piano is one of my favourite works for Cello. It's a beautiful work full of depth and great cello writing. The cello and piano are absolutely equal partners. It's a joy to both play and listen to.
> I wonder why Chopin didn't compose more music in this vein.


Yeah it is one of my favorite cello works too! 
Asides of cello concertos by shostakovich, dvorak, elgar, prokofiev and britten
So I'm also very curious if someone knows cello sonatas that are in some way similar to this one?

Its a shame chopin died very young, like many other great composers. Who knows what music he would have made when he was 50? or 77? Maybe he would even have made a few great works without piano, or a third piano concerto which does have a great orchestration and interacting between instruments.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

lupinix said:


> So I'm also very curious if someone knows cello sonatas that are in some way similar to this one?
> .


If you've not heard it - The Rachmaninov Cello Sonata is gorgeous. Especially the slow mvt.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> No. My schedule is flexible. Whatever you want.


Thank you, I appreciate flexibleness  (at least if thats a word?)

Then please send me every answer to the quiz that has been send to you, if for instance haydnguy was the only one and answered correct I do think he earns it to chose a piece sometime.

When this will be depends mostly on Itulian I guess. If he posts tomorrow the one winning the quiz if there is one, will have his chance saturday. If he doesn't (whether this is because he agrees it will become a mess or if he forgets it) Itulian can also chose to post saturday. If he does but doesn't post a quiz, the winner of this weeks quiz (if there is one) will be the saturday a week later. If he does put in a quiz and someone wins, AND someone has won this weeks quiz (I don't expect all these things to coincidently happen but still), they both deserve to go that sunday after, which will be a bit of a problem but I'll think about it if it happens. If no one has won this week's quiz, again it depends on Itulian. If in this case, he posts tomorrow the choser saturday will be the one that reacts first to his post. If he post saturday the choser the week after is decided either by the quiz question if he has any, or by reacting first to his post.

Sorry if this is all a bit vague and undetermined yet. I don't mind myself but it is my intention that after one or two weeks of experimentation there will be clear rules for everything and maybe Ill even start a new thread to start all over again (and keep this one to discuss things about that thread)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> Thank you, I appreciate flexibleness  (at least if thats a word?)
> 
> Then please send me every answer to the quiz that has been send to you, if for instance haydnguy was the only one and answered correct I do think he earns it to chose a piece sometime.
> 
> ...


Okay. Let me know when it's my turn.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> If you've not heard it - The Rachmaninov Cello Sonata is gorgeous. Especially the slow mvt.


In fact it is one of the Rachmaninov pieces I don't know yet! No idea why though, maybe because I don't want to rush through his oevre and have nothing left to explore before I'm 23. But I will definitely listen to it!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Just listened for the second time to the concord sonata. Felt that I should listen twice at least because I didn't know it yet before last week. Turns out I really like the piece a lot! It's very American in a way, and reminds me of other American piano pieces (few, admittedly), and at the same time it's really personal. I especially like the atmospheres, a kind of feeling at home and warm, the feeling you can have, even if you're not feeling good at all, at least it feels kind of "comfortable" and true, being who you are and where you are and feeling your own emotions, even your pain, because it feels familiar and homelike. It also has some kind of near jazzy feel to me. At least I can really connect to it! It has sometimes a kind of impulsiveness or "mania" I recognise, both from my life and music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For me the Concord Sonata is a kaleidoscope of whirling colors, contrasting with hauntingly beautiful Yankee hymn tunes.
It is Ives' greatest work.

Glad you like it, lupinix! 

I predict the more you hear it, the more you will like it.

I love it!!!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

There wasn't a new piece on Wednesday.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Perhaps there was and the instruction was to play it pppp.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> For me the Concord Sonata is a kaleidoscope of whirling colors, contrasting with hauntingly beautiful Yankee hymn tunes.
> It is Ives' greatest work.


Yeah I can see what you mean =o And though I don't really know Ives yet (America Variations, Unanswered Question and some quarter tone piano pieces) so far I like this piece most 



> Glad you like it, lupinix!
> 
> I predict the more you hear it, the more you will like it.


I believe so too!



violadude said:


> There wasn't a new piece on Wednesday.


Yeah I'm aware of this. My laptop was crashed so I couldn't reply until now. I guess I'm gonna send Itulian a pm if he still wants to present something tomorrow, as I did promise him and I'm going to change the rules anyway (you could have seen my doubts about having 3 pieces in earlier posts) and from now one there will be only 1 piece a week.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Perhaps there was and the instruction was to play it pppp.


or niente 
or it wasn't even presented in this thread but was actually sent to be heard inside the heads of every tc member, while I was thinking it was just my neighbour playing hiphop!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> or niente
> or it wasn't even presented in this thread but was actually sent to be heard inside the heads of every tc member, while I was thinking it was just my neighbour playing hiphop!


Or perhaps the name of the piece was written in lemon juice and simply disappeared. I asked contributors not to do that!!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Or perhaps the name of the piece was written in lemon juice and simply disappeared. I asked contributors not to do that!!


mayhap, mayhap...


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't edit the first post in this thread anymore? =[


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> I can't edit the first post in this thread anymore? =[


No. I believe the statute of limitations on editing is 24 hours or so. I've found the same thing. Couldn't modify a post the next day.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hm well okay than people just have to watch the posts for updates
at least for now 
I might make a new thread once I have more strict and unchanging rules (if that's even possible for me and my impulsiveness! then again I'm actually surprised I can actually work with rules! at least when its this way.)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Probably a good idea to start a new thread. Bet I could use the same Ives piece and nobody would even notice!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Probably a good idea to start a new thread. Bet I could use the same Ives piece and nobody would even notice!


Haha guess so ^^


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

lupinix said:


> I can't edit the first post in this thread anymore? =[


If you give me the wording to edit the initial post, I can make the change.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

mmsbls said:


> If you give me the wording to edit the initial post, I can make the change.


Thank you. I will send you


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

NOTE: The rules from the OP have been modified to reflect that one work a week will be chosen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Seppo Pohjola's Symphony #1, fourth movement. (2002)

Quiz for this week:

Identify two well known musical quotes in this movement by this contemporary Finnish composer.

PM me with your answers.

Do not post your answers on this thread!

Thank you!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Seppo Pohjola's Symphony #1, fourth movement.
> 
> Quiz for this week:
> 
> ...


yay a 21st century piece! hadn't expected one so soon
and what's more I really like it
I haven't found the quotes yet though, will have to listen more, have some ideas though


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

lupinix said:


> yay a 21st century piece! hadn't expected one so soon
> and what's more I really like it
> I haven't found the quotes yet though, will have to listen more, have some ideas though


I've only found one of them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> I've only found one of them.


Listen again.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> I've only found one of them.


In the 21st century we don't make it easy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nobody got it right yet.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Well that is certainly something very different but can't say it is my cup of tea
Think I can hear one of the musical references but no idea about the other and at this point having listened 3 times it is not growing on me.
However it is fair to say without this prompt I may have never come across a work such as this, and if you don't try new stuff you miss out.
So thanks again hpowders


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Well that is certainly something very different but can't say it is my cup of tea
> Think I can hear one of the musical references but no idea about the other and at this point having listened 3 times it is not growing on me.
> However it is fair to say without this prompt I may have never come across a work such as this, and if you don't try new stuff you miss out.
> So thanks again hpowders


You are certainly welcome! One certainly doesn't have to like the piece to find the 2 quotes, Haydn man.
Glad you found one of them anyway.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm also listening again  hope I'll find them now


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> I'm also listening again  hope I'll find them now


Like I said, you can hate the musical excerpt. That's irrelevant.
Your mission if you choose to accept it is to find the two morsels of buried treasure within.
This post will self-destruct in 34 seconds.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Like I said, you can hate the musical excerpt. That's irrelevant.
> Your mission if you choose to accept it is to find the two morsels of buried treasure within.
> This post will self-destruct in 34 seconds.


well, if someone hates it he has something to talk about, you can always say that you don't like something I just don't want people to ruin things for others
and I agree you don't have to like it to find the quotes, you have to know the pieces that are quoted though, I might not actually, there is a lot of music, be it famous or not, that I don't know yet
but I will listen everyday until I find something anyway, it won't do any harm


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You are certainly welcome! One certainly doesn't have to like the piece to find the 2 quotes, Haydn man.
> Glad you found one of them anyway.


Given it another go and starting to get to grips a bit more with the piece but still no nearer the answers
Does the lack of posts so far on this piece mean everyone else is steering clear?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Given it another go and starting to get to grips a bit more with the piece but still no nearer the answers
> Does the lack of posts so far on this piece mean everyone else is steering clear?


That's a good question.
I see this thread has had 975 viewings. I've been here maybe 10-15 times, so some folks have been here.

Remember-it's not the contemporary writing, it's the quotes within.

Even if you've found just one quote, PM me and let me know what it is.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Just came in a PM. One TC member has identified one of the quotes! Now let's see if he can find the other one!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Just came in a PM. One TC member has identified one of the quotes! Now let's see if he can find the other one!


yay finally, I'm gonna retry tomorrow too


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> yay finally, I'm gonna retry tomorrow too


Excellent. That's the spirit!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, I just pm'd hp, mostly so that I could offer the opinion that the writing in this symphony, in this movement, anyway, is not so much "contemporary" as it is mid-century American, specifically Bill Schuman, whom he seems to be channeling. This made it, for me, difficult to hear the "quotes" (they're more like echoes) the first time through--it sounded so relentlessly like American orchestral music from the fifties. (With a very strong sense of American band music, as well.)

That's also a time when Cage was active, with 4'33" from 1952 and Concert for piano from 1958. And when musique concrete was exploding out of studios in France, Germany, Holland, and the U.S., to start with. And when serialism was getting its second wind all over the world. And when Partch was starting his Gate 5 ensemble and writing _Bewitched, _among other things (like _Windsong_).

Just to locate Bill's fairly traditional music in relation to some other musical activities in an incredibly volatile time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

some guy said:


> Well, I just pm'd hp, mostly so that I could offer the opinion that the writing in this symphony, in this movement, anyway, is not so much "contemporary" as it is mid-century American, specifically Bill Schuman, whom he seems to be channeling. This made it, for me, difficult to hear the "quotes" (they're more like echoes) the first time through--it sounded so relentlessly like American orchestral music from the fifties. (With a very strong sense of American band music, as well.)
> 
> That's also a time when Cage was active, with 4'33" from 1952 and Concert for piano from 1958. And when musique concrete was exploding out of studios in France, Germany, Holland, and the U.S., to start with. And when serialism was getting its second wind all over the world. And when Partch was starting his Gate 5 ensemble and writing _Bewitched, _among other things (like _Windsong_).
> 
> Just to locate Bill's fairly traditional music in relation to some other musical activities in an incredibly volatile time.


I don't hear the Schuman connection and I know Schuman's music well. I agree, given the symphonies publishing date of 2002, it's very conservative.
I'm also not keen on a contemporary composer using quotes of famous composers from the past. I find it "distractive".

The second symphony is more daring (2006) and uses no such quotes.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

some guy said:


> Well, I just pm'd hp, mostly so that I could offer the opinion that the writing in this symphony, in this movement, anyway, is not so much "contemporary" as it is mid-century American, specifically Bill Schuman, whom he seems to be channeling. This made it, for me, difficult to hear the "quotes" (they're more like echoes) the first time through--it sounded so relentlessly like American orchestral music from the fifties. (With a very strong sense of American band music, as well.)
> 
> That's also a time when Cage was active, with 4'33" from 1952 and Concert for piano from 1958. And when musique concrete was exploding out of studios in France, Germany, Holland, and the U.S., to start with. And when serialism was getting its second wind all over the world. And when Partch was starting his Gate 5 ensemble and writing _Bewitched, _among other things (like _Windsong_).
> 
> Just to locate Bill's fairly traditional music in relation to some other musical activities in an incredibly volatile time.


yeah I see what you mean, it sounds very conservative, though this usually doesn't mean that if this piece was written in the fifties some little things wouldn't have been different?
but I can't say much more as I'm totally inexperienced with 21st century music, and also with a lot of classical music after 1950
I do know the trends more or less and also the important composers, but nothing more so far, I still have a lot to learn to know to ...


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I don't hear the Schuman connection and I know Schuman's music well. I agree, given the symphonies publishing date of 2002, it's very conservative.
> I'm also not keen on a contemporary composer using quotes of famous composers from the past. I find it "distractive".
> 
> The second symphony is more daring (2006) and uses no such quotes.


hm i'm interested, but first I'm gonna listen to the other movements of this one (which I frankly hadn't done yet)


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I don't hear the Schuman connection and I know Schuman's music well.


It's funny. I gave a dear friend of mine Walter's symphony, which is the most successful pastiche I have ever heard, probably because it was written so close in time to its models.

Well, my friend can hear nothing but Bruckner and Strauss in it. To me, it seems like the whole thing could have been written by Mahler. And those are three very different guys, for sure.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dgee has done it! Now let's see if anyone else can too!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> hm i'm interested, but first I'm gonna listen to the other movements of this one (which I frankly hadn't done yet)


Well there's an important quote in the first movement too!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks h! Jolly good fun little tester


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dgee said:


> Thanks h! Jolly good fun little tester


You did a fine job! Let's see if anyone else gets it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I've been following this thread but so far haven't typed anything significant. Don't worry guys! I'm going to write up about the Chopin, Ives and the other piece soon enough. I just haven't had time to properly sit down and type out my thoughts about them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> I've been following this thread but so far haven't typed anything significant. Don't worry guys! I'm going to write up about the Chopin, Ives and the other piece soon enough. I just haven't had time to properly sit down and type out my thoughts about them.


The Ives is the easy quiz but are you up for the Pohjola quiz? Here they fold like flies.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The Ives is the easy quiz but are you up for the Pohjola quiz? Here they fold like flies.


Oh, I was just referring to typing up my thoughts about the pieces, not answering the quiz questions. I already know the Ives one.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> Oh, I was just referring to typing up my thoughts about the pieces, not answering the quiz questions. I already know the Ives one.


The Ives is easy, but the Pohjola....
So far only one has done it, though many have tried.
So put the Pohjola on your Victrola....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Seppo Pohjola's Symphony #1, fourth movement. (2002)


This is an extremely chirpy and almost big-band type orchestration, sounding very mid-20th century American modern-conservative school, but sixty years retro the facts!!!

I caught one quote, though it is rather oblique -- and will only say it is one of those cliche oft-quoted bits of something, and then, a quote game not enough to hold my interest by itself, really had to turn this cheery chirruping mosh-up off not long after that, feeling it was some amalgam of a lot of music I'd heard before while holding for me no musical interest of its own.

An acquaintance sent me a link with this scene from the film _Equilibrium,_ where C. Bale's character discovers a room with hidden art and recordings in it. Presumably, he has not heard music before and he then puts on an LP; the _classical_ music plays, and the character weeps upon hearing it. 
I wrote the acquaintance back, "in a scene like this, _it is always Beethoven, isn't it?"_ So I'll wager 50 U.S. Cents on the likelihood that quote no. 2 -- being 'that other cliche quote' after 'cliche quote no. 1' already having been used -- is from Beethoven.

P.s. I feel as though some party owes me about 06'17'' minutes of time 

ADD P.p.s. I've just learned from the OP the quote I noticed is neither of the two quotes they 'spotted,' so it is probably there are numerous quotes, oblique or direct, in this particular movement.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> ...*the writing in this symphony, in this movement, anyway, is not so much "contemporary" as it is mid-century American*, specifically Bill Schuman, whom he seems to be channeling. This made it, for me, difficult to hear the "quotes" (they're more like echoes) the first time through-*-it sounded so relentlessly like American orchestral music from the fifties. (With a very strong sense of American band music, as well.*)


You went on to mention this mid-20th century American sound was very conservative modernism at that.

All exactly what I heard -- more derivative than anything, to the point where I did not make it through the piece, feeling I had 'heard it' in a more original voice, before (and _decades_ earlier. That "Schuman sound / American school" of orchestration you are referring to is older than I am


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Meanwhile Pohjola's second symphony jumps quite a few years in style and is very unlike the first.
I'm sure the contemporary music crowd on TC would find it more stimulating.

However, whether you approve of the music or not is not the point.
Try and find 2 musical quotes within the 6 minute piece.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

violadude said:


> I've been following this thread but so far haven't typed anything significant. Don't worry guys! I'm going to write up about the Chopin, Ives and the other piece soon enough. I just haven't had time to properly sit down and type out my thoughts about them.


Yay! I'm really interested


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

PetrB said:


> This is an extremely chirpy and almost big-band type orchestration, sounding very mid-20th century American modern-conservative school, but sixty years retro the facts!!!
> 
> I caught one quote, though it is rather oblique -- and will only say it is one of those cliche oft-quoted bits of something, and then, a quote game not enough to hold my interest by itself, really had to turn this cheery chirruping mosh-up off not long after that, feeling it was some amalgam of a lot of music I'd heard before while holding for me no musical interest of its own.
> 
> ...


Yeah I see what you mean. And sadly enough also with the part about the movie and Beethoven.

And about the quote, it could be that you have the same one in mind as I had, as the poster of the video also told me it was neither of the two he meant. I'm really curious about those two though.

PS: Am I correct in thinking OP is an abbreviation of Original Poster, and thus doesn't have to be the one that has made the thread, but just the original poster of anything, like a question, a quiz, a video...? Please pardon my ignorance....


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Meanwhile Pohjola's second symphony jumps quite a few years in style and is very unlike the first.
> I'm sure the contemporary music crowd on TC would find it more stimulating.
> 
> However, whether you approve of the music or not is not the point.
> Try and find 2 musical quotes within the 6 minute piece.


I wouldn't mind if you post a link of this second symphony! 
especially if it's to show the big contrast in style from the first

Btw I wonder if you have any idea how old the composer was when he wrote this first symphony?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

He was 37 when he wrote his first symphony in 2002; 41 when he wrote his second.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

PetrB said:


> ADD P.p.s. I've just learned from the OP the quote I noticed is neither of the two quotes they 'spotted,' so it is probably there are numerous quotes, oblique or direct, in this particular movement.


Yes, I suspect that that is why the two quotes I identified were only counted as one--the only difference between dgee's identifications and mine was simply that dgee's corresponded with the two that hp had identified.

Of course, there's also the possibility that one thing I named precisely, and the other I named generally and tentatively. There's that to consider, too. But still. I still think dgee got the prize simply because dgee identified the same two (out of how many?) that hp had identified.

I'm also wondering why hp still wants people to identify "the" two if dgee's already done that. Time to just tell us which two (out of how many?) hp identified and get on with it. (Probably not be a bad idea to identify _all_ the quotes in that movement, and get _that_ over with, too.:devil


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The 2 quotes that only dgee seems able to find and which seem pretty obvious to me, will be revealed on Wednesday morning, US EDT whenever I decide to wake up.

Until then, see if you can find them. Just because one person found them doesn't mean you should stop trying.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> I wouldn't mind if you post a link of this second symphony!
> especially if it's to show the big contrast in style from the first
> 
> Btw I wonder if you have any idea how old the composer was when he wrote this first symphony?


Unfortunately, the second symphony is not available.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Just because one person found them doesn't mean you should stop trying.


No, that's not it at all. It's the "I don't want to spend any more time listening to this movement of this symphony" thing that means I have stopped trying. The thrill of the prize is not worth the drudgery of the chase, as it were.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

some guy said:


> No, that's not it at all. It's the "I don't want to spend any more time listening to this movement of this symphony" thing that means I have stopped trying. The thrill of the prize is not worth the drudgery of the chase, as it were.


Come on. It's only 6 minutes long. The two big, in your face quotes are there flashing like neon lights, they are so obvious!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

some guy said:


> Yes, I suspect that that is why the two quotes I identified were only counted as one--the only difference between dgee's identifications and mine was simply that dgee's corresponded with the two that hp had identified.
> 
> Of course, there's also the possibility that one thing I named precisely, and the other I named generally and tentatively. There's that to consider, too. But still. I still think dgee got the prize simply because dgee identified the same two (out of how many?) that hp had identified.
> 
> I'm also wondering why hp still wants people to identify "the" two if dgee's already done that. Time to just tell us which two (out of how many?) hp identified and get on with it. (Probably not be a bad idea to identify _all_ the quotes in that movement, and get _that_ over with, too.:devil


Don't worry. Next time you may win the Porsche 911.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice car. I'll take it!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

some guy said:


> Nice car. I'll take it!


Yes. If only you got the two musical quotes on my answer sheet.
Perhaps when the winner is finished driving it.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I did not get around to listening until today. The movement starts with a very energetic section with almost frantic runs in the winds. It continues with that energy until my favorite part of the movement, the serene section starting around 4:02. That section is lovely and peaceful before the work bursts back into the energetic finale. Overall I enjoyed the movement. I agree that the work appears to take much from earlier modern music, but that seems to be true of the vast majority of contemporary music I hear. 

I started to listen to the full symphony. The first movement could not possibly start differently from the 4th. One can barely hear the music as it begins. The ending builds to a similar frantic pace heard in the 4th movement with. Also it has a very. very clear quote from the Ode to Joy. I didn't really listen for the quotes in the 4th movement, and I certainly did not hear any. The second movement is serene throughout with lovely themes in the winds and brass - my favorite overall. The third movement was the least interesting for me, and much of it sounded like late Romantic music (not that there's anything wrong with that). 

I'm a bit confused by this thread. I thought the main point was to suggest a new work and have members comment on the music (in whatever way they wished). The vast majority of posts on the Puhjola work seem focused on the quiz. Is the main point solving the quiz or is that just some extra fun (and a way of choosing the next poster)?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes, I too find the quiz to have become intrusive.

I'd rather have a quiz thread, myself, and keep this one for commenting on the music.

(On the quiz thread, there could be commentary on the music as some extra fun, you know.)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mmsbls said:


> I did not get around to listening until today. The movement starts with a very energetic section with almost frantic runs in the winds. It continues with that energy until my favorite part of the movement, the serene section starting around 4:02. That section is lovely and peaceful before the work bursts back into the energetic finale. Overall I enjoyed the movement. I agree that the work appears to take much from earlier modern music, but that seems to be true of the vast majority of contemporary music I hear.
> 
> I started to listen to the full symphony. The first movement could not possibly start differently from the 4th. One can barely hear the music as it begins. The ending builds to a similar frantic pace heard in the 4th movement with. Also it has a very. very clear quote from the Ode to Joy. I didn't really listen for the quotes in the 4th movement, and I certainly did not hear any. The second movement is serene throughout with lovely themes in the winds and brass - my favorite overall. The third movement was the least interesting for me, and much of it sounded like late Romantic music (not that there's anything wrong with that).
> 
> I'm a bit confused by this thread. I thought the main point was to suggest a new work and have members comment on the music (in whatever way they wished). The vast majority of posts on the Puhjola work seem focused on the quiz. Is the main point solving the quiz or is that just some extra fun (and a way of choosing the next poster)?


The way it was explained to me, it was supposed to be a weekly quiz. I'm open to the other possibility of simply playing new music listeners can comment on.

I too was struck by that hauntingly beautiful change of pace at 4:02 of the finale also.

Yes the first movement has a big fat quote of the Ode to Joy theme played by a french horn at 6:15. I'm not too happy with it and fail to see the relevance. Perhaps given the music woven around it, some musical cynicism?

The second movement is quite beautiful with haunting wind solos throughout.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The way it was explained to me, it was supposed to be a weekly quiz. I'm open to the other possibility of simply playing new music listeners can comment on.
> 
> I too was struck by that hauntingly beautiful change of pace at 4:02 of the finale also.
> 
> ...


I have enjoyed the new music and the quiz.........even if I am currently unable to identify the quotes!
It seems quite a few posts this week are covering the music with interesting observations and comments

Well got the easy quote last week but it's the dunces hat for me this week:lol:
Roll on the next one


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay. Wednesday morning after my nightly beauty sleep, I will reveal the quotes and the times of the piece where they occur.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

mmsbls said:


> I did not get around to listening until today. The movement starts with a very energetic section with almost frantic runs in the winds. It continues with that energy until my favorite part of the movement, the serene section starting around 4:02. That section is lovely and peaceful before the work bursts back into the energetic finale. Overall I enjoyed the movement. I agree that the work appears to take much from earlier modern music, but that seems to be true of the vast majority of contemporary music I hear.
> 
> I started to listen to the full symphony. The first movement could not possibly start differently from the 4th. One can barely hear the music as it begins. The ending builds to a similar frantic pace heard in the 4th movement with. Also it has a very. very clear quote from the Ode to Joy. I didn't really listen for the quotes in the 4th movement, and I certainly did not hear any. The second movement is serene throughout with lovely themes in the winds and brass - my favorite overall. The third movement was the least interesting for me, and much of it sounded like late Romantic music (not that there's anything wrong with that).
> 
> I'm a bit confused by this thread. I thought the main point was to suggest a new work and have members comment on the music (in whatever way they wished). The vast majority of posts on the Puhjola work seem focused on the quiz. Is the main point solving the quiz or is that just some extra fun (and a way of choosing the next poster)?


Its just some extra fun for those who like it, and one way choosing the next poster (also it might be a way to get people to listen, but it all depends on the poster of the quiz and what he wants to gain by it, not me)


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

some guy said:


> Yes, I too find the quiz to have become intrusive.
> 
> I'd rather have a quiz thread, myself, and keep this one for commenting on the music.
> 
> (On the quiz thread, there could be commentary on the music as some extra fun, you know.)


hm I see what you mean, this thread is more like the other way round, commenting on music, and a quiz once in a while for those who like it, but if people think I should remove the quiz I will


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

So long as we don't lose the quiz entirely.

I enjoy the quiz part of this, very much. It did seem to be taking over is all. 

If we can do a conversation/quiz thread, then by all means, let's do so. If we can't, then maybe two threads would be best.

I guess I'd like to see if we can do both in one thread, first. Earlier, I was just thinking of an easy way to do both. Two threads. Easy!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

some guy said:


> So long as we don't lose the quiz entirely.
> 
> I enjoy the quiz part of this, very much. It did seem to be taking over is all.
> 
> ...


yay I agree with everything


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

some guy said:


> If we can do a conversation/quiz thread, then by all means, let's do so. If we can't, then maybe two threads would be best.
> 
> I guess I'd like to see if we can do both in one thread, first. Earlier, I was just thinking of an easy way to do both. Two threads. Easy!


I doubt that I'll ever be much good on the quiz parts, but I agree that it would be nice to have both. I think people can listen and comment on the music but also take part in the quiz. As long as some people do both, I think many can enjoy the thread.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

*Thoughts on the Chopin Cello Sonata*

The thing that struck me most about the first movement of the cello sonata was it's dramatic pacing. From the time the cello entered until the quiet part at about 3 minutes in, the drama builds in a very consistent and natural way. In fact, I hardly even noticed just how much the music had built up until it settled down and became quieter. Only then did I realize, in a retroactive sort of way, that the music had just come from a very intense place. It also made the quieter part at that moment so perfectly placed. That kind of pacing of the drama seems very masterful to me.

Unfortunately though, the movement seems a little unbalanced form-wise. The exposition is sooo long, my goodness. The development seems long enough to counter balance this but then the recapitulation kind of poops out it seems like. The content is still good throughout but it just seems a bit uneven in a formal sense. It's understandable that a miniaturist like Chopin would be good at dramatic pacing but not at formal pacing, especially when it comes to large structures like sonata form.

I was happy to find that the second movement was a deliciously dark yet graceful Mazurka-like movement with that characteristic da-DA rhythm where the first beat feels like a pick up to the second. No doubt at this point in Chopin's life, the metric feel of the Mazurka was practically embedded into his psyche and he shows a fantastic understanding of it in this movement. Everything is perfectly placed.

The slow movement is beautiful, but I wish it wasn't so short. It's the shortest of all the movements  At first I was a little put off by the fact that the bass of the piece switches off with the cello because the cello sticks out so much in the texture that no one will hear it as the bass even if it's playing the bass part. But luckily Chopin knows this and he doubles the bass part in the lower registers of the piano whenever the cello plays it. It actually ends up being really neat because the bass part works really well as a bass part whenever it is played exclusively in the piano, but when it switches to the cello it ends up being a near perfect counter melody to the melody in the piano (by perfect, I mean perfect voice leading/counterpoint-wise). So it actually serves as a double agent of sorts in the music.

I feel that Chopin was being quite conservative in this slow movement though. I really enjoy Chopin's slow piano pieces and was hoping there might be more "Chopinisms" than there were. Of course, the rubato feel of his slow piano pieces wouldn't really work as well with two instruments, but still.

The last movement was a good ending. I like the slithery feel of the main melody in this movement. He shows the same great dramatic pacing in this movement as he does in the first movement. The double stops in the cello are gorgeous. The interaction between the two instruments is great, they perfectly compliment each other. It ends on a really dramatic note that is well received after the success of the rest of the piece. Often when composers end a piece dramatically but the music has sucked so far, the dramatic ending just makes it sort of awkward.

So ya that was a good piece.

The Ives I will type up later. I have never listened to the Concord Sonata and it will be a little while more before I fully digest it. Ives style is a little bit elusive to me so I need more time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow, I'm in awe. This goes on my list (ranked, ordered list) of favorite posts ever.

:tiphat:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

some guy said:


> Wow, I'm in awe. This goes on my list (ranked, ordered list) of favorite posts ever.
> 
> :tiphat:


What an honor!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Here are the answers to the Pohjola First Symphony quiz (a day early):

2:41-2:54: Ride of the Valkyries, Wagner.

5:59-end of piece: Beethoven Symphony #5, fourth movement.

Congratulations to dgee for getting these two quotes spot on!!! :cheers:

Thanks to the other TC members for playing! :tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Here are the answers to the Pohjola First Symphony quiz (a day early):
> 
> 2:41-2:54: Ride of the Valkyries, Wagner.
> 
> ...


I must try harder next week
I must try harder next week
I must try harder next week................
Will continue off line till done 100 times


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> I must try harder next week
> I must try harder next week
> I must try harder next week................
> Will continue off line till done 100 times


Thanks for playing the game! :tiphat:


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Violadude really a very great post and what's more I agree with a lot of the things you said! 

Though I don't mind the form of the first movement much, I kind of like a long exposition once in a while, like in Ravels piano concerto. I like the first movement in many ways. But this is of course my own opinion, I'm not really a "formalist" I guess. 

Great notion on the bass lines played by the cello in the third movement, I also wished this movement was a bit longer 

And I see what you mean about dramatic endings, I usually don't like them and began to think I don't like them at all, and yet there are some pieces in which I do like them...... I guess it's because of what you said, more or less that they don't fit after a lot of pieces in which they are used


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Here are the answers to the Pohjola First Symphony quiz (a day early):
> 
> 2:41-2:54: Ride of the Valkyries, Wagner.
> 
> ...


As soon as griegs symphonic dances have ended I'm gonna listen first to the 4th movement of Beethoven 5 (because I don't know it well, blasphemous as I am, I only really "know" the first and second movement), then to the symphony again if I can spot them now, I'm wondering why I didn't at least find the ride of the Valkyries quote


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

HAHA its actually quite funny when you finally hear it the wagner quote


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

But I'm sure there's at least 1 other very famous quote in this movement, and also something else which sounds really familiar as a motive of something which I can't think of, but not sure


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

And Tannhauser overture before the Ride quote!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> As soon as griegs symphonic dances have ended I'm gonna listen first to the 4th movement of Beethoven 5 (because I don't know it well, blasphemous as I am, I only really "know" the first and second movement), then to the symphony again if I can spot them now, I'm wondering why I didn't at least find the ride of the Valkyries quote


Play it at 2:41. You will hear it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

dgee said:


> And Tannhauser overture before the Ride quote!


Some piece of contemporary music; maybe 10 notes are original! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> HAHA its actually quite funny when you finally hear it the wagner quote


What's even funnier is the Ode to Joy quote in the first movement!


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

For any other Concord Sonata fans, Jeremy Denk made this (live?) recording CC and it is on IMSLP now :clap:
http://imslp.org/wiki/Piano_Sonata_No.2_%27Concord,_Mass.,_1840%E2%80%9360%27_(Ives,_Charles)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Do we get a new piece today?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vincent Persichetti's Piano Sonata #9, opus 58, composed in 1952, performed by Geoffrey Burleson.

I've been championing Persichetti's piano sonatas on TC lately.

I wish to share this little 9 minute gem with you.

Enjoy! Discuss!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Vincent Persichetti's Piano Sonata #9, opus 58, composed in 1952, performed by Geoffrey Burleson.
> 
> I've been championing Persichetti's piano sonatas on TC lately.
> 
> ...


Well it's a bit early, but well I see I haven't even asked dgee if he wants to post Saturday and this one's already here so... I'll just do better this time
also, its both 20th century and American, just like the Ives piece, which is okay (because it wasn't the previous one), but I'd like to see pieces from other countries or centuries the following few weeks, just to keep variation


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

btw have yet to listen but am a bit busy atm (shower, food, piano that kind of things  )


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Well, yet another new piece from someone I have not heard before 
I can see why hpowders likes him
That seemed to cram a whole lot into 9 minutes with some lovely lyrical passages and what sounded to me like snippets of show tunes thrown in
Think I might look for some more


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Well, yet another new piece from someone I have not heard before
> I can see why hpowders likes him
> That seemed to cram a whole lot into 9 minutes with some lovely lyrical passages and what sounded to me like snippets of show tunes thrown in
> Think I might look for some more


Yes. Persichetti demonstrates that one needn't produce an 80 minute composition to say something significant.
He keeps it pithy and I'm glad, because I don't have all day!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I just listened, great piece! I love the atmospheres


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> I just listened, great piece! I love the atmospheres


Amazing what he could do in just 9 minutes.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Next piece is dgee's option.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

dgee said:


> And Tannhauser overture before the Ride quote!


Exactly.

..........


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Amazing what he could do in just 9 minutes.


Yeah I like it  Going to listen again today probably



hpowders said:


> Next piece is dgee's option.


Yay


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry if I jumped the gun. My bad!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> Do we get a new piece today?


I gave you one at my peril.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Sorry if I jumped the gun. My bad!!!


No problem ^^ it's a nice piece


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Haydn man said:


> Well, yet another new piece from someone I have not heard before
> I can see why hpowders likes him
> That seemed to cram a whole lot into 9 minutes with some lovely lyrical passages and what sounded to me like snippets of show tunes thrown in
> Think I might look for some more


Haydn man, feel like presenting a piece?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Is there a piece presented?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

oskaar said:


> Is there a piece presented?


Well recently I presented


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Well recently I presented


Ok, thanks. I will listen


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

who is performing here?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

oskaar said:


> who is performing here?


Geoffrey Burleson


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Geoffrey Burleson


Yes, that was the only version in spotify to.
Hehe, I was so occupied writing a post that I forgot to listen thoroughly, but I think I liked it before my mind went away.

will relisten now

What is your thoughts about the work?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

oskaar said:


> Yes, that was the only version in spotify to.
> Hehe, I was so occupied writing a post that I forgot to listen thoroughly, but I think I liked it before my mind went away.
> 
> will relisten now
> ...


I like it a lot. The piece begins with a very nice little melody. The third movement is a beautiful one minute larghetto that I wish Persichetti developed a little more.

The piece has a nice light, cheerful, syncopated jazzy feel to it.

All in all, he says a lot in only 9 minutes. I've heard another performance but this one is much better.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I like it a lot. The piece begins with a very nice little melody. The third movement is a beautiful one minute adagio that I wish Persichetti developed a little more.
> 
> All in all, he says a lot in only 9 minutes. I've heard another performance but this one is much better.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


I will, I have already started writings, since my musical memory is so short


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic! Listening to this is like reeding a good book!

It is very good played, containing all feelings, all details. There is almost like every tone, every second every little moment tells a story.

There it ended.., must relisten.

You must be a talented artist to subit so many details (Composer and Pianist), sometime calm and dreamy, sometimes fast and stressy, like hurrying to work


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The third movement is a beautiful one minute larghetto that I wish Persichetti developed a little more.


yes, the larghetto is maybe a little still-standing. At least the start


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

oskaar said:


> Absolutely fantastic! Listening to this is like reeding a good book!
> 
> It is very good played, containing all feelings, all details. There is almost like every tone, every second every little moment tells a story.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it oskaar! I will submit his larger 10th sonata on "Current Listening".

Yes, Burleson is a terrific performer of contemporary music.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Glad you liked it oskaar! I will submit his larger 10th sonata on "Current Listening".
> 
> Yes, Burleson is a terrific performer of contemporary music.


Ok, and I have to say that this is a great thread! Discussing a work is very good for reflecting over your own taste, feelings, vocabular, and much more. Hope other attend.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

oskaar said:


> Ok, and I have to say that this is a great thread! Discussing a work is very good for reflecting over your own taste, feelings, vocabular, and much more. Hope other attend.


I posted 3 things already on this thread. I hope others will post some interesting music we might like to hear. You are welcome to do so, but please ask lupinix first. He's the director of this thread.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> but please ask lupinix first. He's the director of this thread.


I will ask him, but I may use some time, but later I will (I hope)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

oskaar said:


> I will ask him, but I may use some time, but later I will (I hope)


Good! Thanks for dropping by. You've livened up things here!


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought I wasn't going to like the Persichetti on account of the new agey opening, but changed my mind after a couple of minutes.

Harmonically, he seems to be taking familiar elements -- in this case, major chords -- and putting them together in somewhat unusual ways. Other music I enjoy that does this in a similar style is that of Ned Rorem and Jennifer Higdon. There's probably a mutual Ravel influence there too.

I liked the allegro agilite a lot. It's like a crazed takeoff on a Mozart sonata allegro, with little references to the first mvt thrown in. Not as interesting as Mozart but you can't let that stop you  In fact all the movements refer back to the first in a cyclic way.

Overall I'm not sure if I feel he said a lot... as one preacher once said to another after a short sermon, "Did you finish or did you run out?" But he certainly gave us something enjoyable to listen to for 9 minutes.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have enjoyed this thread so far and would like to see it continue so if I may be so bold
Something French from a different century
http://http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UOGvgHaxeY4

I had never heard this before, however a concert we are going to has had this piece added so my wife and I have been listening
I am quite taken by the lyrical beauty with the violin melodies and interplay with the orchestra.
Others observations would be welcome


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. The Saint-Saens used to be a lot more popular in the 1950's and 1960's I believe. Rarely hear it anymore.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Played that Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso with my wife for a dance performance a couple of years ago  It is very spirited and entertaining music, and great for dance. Also shows off the violinist....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

L'Isle Joyeuse performed by Sviatoslav Richter.

Enjoy!


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's the painting that is one inspiration for L'isle joyeuse -- the other may have been the island to which Debussy travelled with his second wife-to-be!








(Watteau, L'embarkation de Cythere)

The composition alternates between a glittering and evocative mist of uncertain tonality and rhythm, and a rich warm waltz-like theme built on major chords. Certain elements provide a literal link to journeys by sea, like the first muted entrance of the waltz, marked Ondoyant. It's definitely an exciting journey.

The pianist basically has to do everything ever demanded of a pianist in this piece. Sparkling crystalline technique. Voicing in polyphonic passages. Big crash-boom sforzandi. Supporting fragile yet singing lines. And of course trills. All the while maintaining a near-symphonic vocabulary of tone colors.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

It seems to have been some time since anyone posted a piece, so here's one, actually three
Elisabeth Claude Jacquet de la Guerre
Cembalo suites 1-3
Elizabeth Farr playing


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow! These pieces are most impressive! I love keyboard music of the French Baroque.

Thank you!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Seppo Pohjola's Symphony #1, fourth movement. (2002)
> 
> Quiz for this week:
> 
> ...


I hope y'all don't mind backtracking a bit. I've just now discovered this thread, listened to this Pohjola piece, and then read through the rest of the thread to see if my solutions to the quiz were echoed by others. Guess what, fellow TCers? There's another very famous melody embedded in here! It starts at 3:20 and ends at 4:01. I'd love to hear from anyone who can identify it.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

hreichgott said:


> Elisabeth Claude Jacquet de la Guerre
> Cembalo suites 1-3
> Elizabeth Farr playing


I have been listening to parts, will listen more later, and I absolutely love it! Very fine for afterthoughts and piece in mind. Baroque at its best is when it is slowly sailing away, not going with speed-boat.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I hope y'all don't mind backtracking a bit. I've just now discovered this thread, listened to this Pohjola piece, and then read through the rest of the thread to see if my solutions to the quiz were echoed by others. Guess what, fellow TCers? There's another very famous melody embedded in here! It starts at 3:20 and ends at 4:01. I'd love to hear from anyone who can identify it.


If you are referring to the first movement, it's the Ode to Joy theme from Beethoven's 9th played by French Horn.

For the quiz, I was referring to the 4th movement only.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hreichgott said:


> It seems to have been some time since anyone posted a piece, so here's one, actually three
> Elisabeth Claude Jacquet de la Guerre
> Cembalo suites 1-3
> Elizabeth Farr playing


Yay people are posting in this thread again =o
frankly I had given up hope for this thread 


Thank you, they are nice suites, I don't know much French music from that era yet so I'm glad to listen


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like to post a piece, or several, but I dont know when the time is right


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hreichgott said:


> It seems to have been some time since anyone posted a piece, so here's one, actually three
> Elisabeth Claude Jacquet de la Guerre
> Cembalo suites 1-3
> Elizabeth Farr playing


I too am glad this thread is continuing and yet again this is something new to me
Have listened to parts and I need to spend some time with this as baroque music takes me a little time to get accustomed to when I start with it
Hey but that's where the fun is


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> If you are referring to the first movement, it's the Ode to Joy theme from Beethoven's 9th played by French Horn.
> 
> For the quiz, I was referring to the 4th movement only.


Nope. 4th movement. Listen hard. If you want a hint I'll give you one.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Nope. 4th movement. Listen hard. If you want a hint I'll give you one.


it could be Bach Air (on a g string)?
but as far as I know, there might be 20 or more quotes in that movement, as most people have found quotes that were not the ones meant by the OP.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

oskaar said:


> I would like to post a piece, or several, but I dont know when the time is right


nevermind that 
just post whenever you want  
as long as its one piece at a time (and also not everyone on the same day)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. That was it. Bach's Air on a g string. Woodduck got it. I didn't hear it. I must need new glasses.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

lupinix said:


> it could be Bach Air (on a g string)?
> but as far as I know, there might be 20 or more quotes in that movement, as most people have found quotes that were not the ones meant by the OP.


Congratulations! Your prize is a brand new yellow polka dot G-string from the TC fashion department!

I tried hard to find still more quotes in this movement but had no success. If anyone has another I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Now I'm really glad I missed it.

There might be some Tchaikovsky in there but I'm not sure.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yeah. That was it. Bach's Air on a g string. Woodduck got it. I didn't hear it. I must need new glasses.


Nah. Its just that G-strings have gotten so skimpy you can hardly see them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Nah. Its just that G-strings have gotten so skimpy you can hardly see them.


My G String days are just about over. Memories.......


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I would like to present:
Carl Nielsen: *Tågen letter* (the fog is lifting)

*video*


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

That's a wonderfully beautiful gentle piece for flute and harp, oskaar.

It helped to lift my fog!

Thank you!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad you likedit! Hopen it can help to find yourself, and a avatar your satisfied with.

The piece actually helped me through a difficult depressive periode.

It is a tiny little masterwork.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I may stay with the current one for a while.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I may stay with the current one for a while.


Nah, you're the man of many masks… and posts.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> Nah, you're the man of many masks… and posts.


And most significantly, pithy cerebral thoughts.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> Nah, you're the man of many masks… and posts.


I have to be at my best because I know you have your eye on me.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I have to be at my best because I know you have your eye on me.


Only when thy posteth shall ye know thine eye is on ye.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> Only *when thy posteth *shall ye know thine eye is on ye.


You mean *when thee posteth?* I taketh Olde English be not thy mother tongue?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh, the grammar gods spite me. I am Vesuvius!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> Oh, the grammar gods spite me. I am Vesuvius!


Watch your eruptions! Bet you wear your hair in a Pompeii-dour.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm glad this thread is still not dead yet but maybe it could be better with some changes, as people don't know when is the right time to post, which is the one of this week etc. 

So someone suggested this to me:
1. Suggested pieces will be submitted to me via PM
2. I will select the piece of the week, and post one weekly
3. Once in a while I will post a compiled list of suggested works that haven't been selected yet, so that everyone can vote for the next one

I think it is a good idea, if it becomes too vague because the first post rules are different, it would be nice if I can change those too, or otherwise maybe I should simply make another thread


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You mean *when thee posteth?* I taketh Olde English be not thy mother tongue?


That maketh me wonder an it is thine?


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Okay, there already have been 2 suggestions  so I had to chose 1:

5-4-2014 Piece #7 (I guess): 



 Lucas Foss: Baroque Variations(suggestion by PetrB)


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

13-04-2014 Piece #8: 



 Dobrinka Tabakova Cello Concerto (suggestion by Hreichgott)


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Lukas Foss, Baroque Variations, a marital adventure
0:15 me "It is like Handel but with an extra noise"
she "What is that godawful whistling?"
1:30 me "Those are interesting harmonics"
she "This is getting disturbing"
2:05 me "It seems to be attracting more new notes with each repetition"
she "You need to either put on headphones or turn that off."
We turned it off.
I do plan to listen later though, alone...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hreichgott said:


> Lukas Foss, Baroque Variations, a marital adventure
> 0:15 me "It is like Handel but with an extra noise"
> she "What is that godawful whistling?"
> 1:30 me "Those are interesting harmonics"
> ...


 ............................................


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

lupinix said:


> I'm glad this thread is still not dead yet but maybe it could be better with some changes, as people don't know when is the right time to post, which is the one of this week etc.
> 
> So someone suggested this to me:
> 1. Suggested pieces will be submitted to me via PM
> ...


YEA! Like regularly scheduled buses.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I still haven't got suggestions for this weekend, so the first one I get will be the next piece, or otherwise I'll chose myself ^^


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

As there have been already a lot of pieces from the 19th and later, I decided to post something entirely different:

19-04-2014 Piece #9: 



 John Dunstaple Quam Pulchra es


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

All that Renaissance choral music sounds the same to me.


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

Finally listening to the Baroque Variations all the way through. I have to say, PetrB, this piece gives me a new perspective on the idea of "recomposing" another piece ... and it's the first recomposition that I have liked


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hreichgott said:


> Finally listening to the Baroque Variations all the way through. I have to say, PetrB, this piece gives me a new perspective on the idea of "recomposing" another piece ... and it's the first recomposition that I have liked


It is, as was a very de rigeur trend in the time it was written, as much about *deconstruction* as construction.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

hpowders said:


> All that Renaissance choral music sounds the same to me.


hm I see what you mean but not totally, maybe just because it's all still new for me,
well back to the 2000th century then:

27-04 Piece #10: 



 Prokofiev Toccata


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

lupinix said:


> hm I see what you mean but not totally, maybe just because it's all still new for me,
> well back to the 2000th century then:
> 
> 27-04 Piece #10:
> ...


Yeah. That Prokofiev toccata is more my cup of tea. You know Schumann wrote quite a heck of a toccata too!

Thanks!

Sorry, but Renaissance music bores me. So glad I wan't born in 1483. The cell phones were probably gigantic in those days too; so cumbersome.


----------

